# Gas Shocks HPX



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Attwood ST35-40-5 gas springs on my Super Skiff. The 40 in the part # is the strength of the unit. I tried a stronger spring and it was too much. Extended length is 12" and compressed 8.5". Other lengths are available. Go to Attwood.com and look at their catalog. There are all kinds of brackets and gas springs about page 198 on up. You want part numbers with ST for stainless. There are plenty of gas springs and brackets on E Bay for a reasonable price. Gas springs only last a few years and then won't hold the hatch lid up. I have replaced mine a few times. I keep them on the shelf as needed.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Just out of curiosity what are the opinions on storing gas springs for longest life extended of compressed? I store my boat inside so I can safely do either.


----------



## Playin thru (Nov 8, 2019)

ek02 said:


> Attwood ST35-40-5 gas springs on my Super Skiff. The 40 in the part # is the strength of the unit. I tried a stronger spring and it was too much. Extended length is 12" and compressed 8.5". Other lengths are available. Go to Attwood.com and look at their catalog. There are all kinds of brackets and gas springs about page 198 on up. You want part numbers with ST for stainless. There are plenty of gas springs and brackets on E Bay for a reasonable price. Gas springs only last a few years and then won't hold the hatch lid up. I have replaced mine a few times. I keep them on the shelf as needed.


Thank you...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I used these instead. Love them.
https://www.gemlux.com/shop/stainless-steel-marine-hinges/boat-friction-hinges


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Gemlux makes some good stuff. That's a rather unusual shot to illustrate the part line, though. Guess it's for dramatic effect?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Zika said:


> Gemlux makes some good stuff. That's a rather unusual shot to illustrate the part line, though. Guess it's for dramatic effect?


Limited edition Dahmer hinges.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Either that or they were toilet hinges in the Psycho shower scene.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@SomaliPirate I have considered the same. How long have you had them installed? 



SomaliPirate said:


> I used these instead. Love them.
> https://www.gemlux.com/shop/stainless-steel-marine-hinges/boat-friction-hinges


----------



## Playin thru (Nov 8, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I used these instead. Love them.
> https://www.gemlux.com/shop/stainless-steel-marine-hinges/boat-friction-hinges


thanks


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> Just out of curiosity what are the opinions on storing gas springs for longest life extended of compressed? I store my boat inside so I can safely do either.


I would say extended because that's the way they are stored on the shelf. There would have to be less pressure on them.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

NativeBone said:


> @SomaliPirate I have considered the same. How long have you had them installed?


About a year now. I need to put them on all my hatches. They work great and look a lot better than the 20 year old stuff Maverick put on there. They're just pricey.


----------



## Playin thru (Nov 8, 2019)

Would be great to see some pictures of gas shocks...love the smell of gas in the morning


----------

